# [SOLVED] Can I use DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) RAM on my laptop?



## desolator (May 20, 2011)

I have an Acer TimelineX 3820T-6480 and it has an Intel Core i3 i3-380M processor with 4GB of DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) RAM. I have seen my brothers install RAM with a higher frequency than what is suggested with no problems. So I was wondering if I could do this upgrade, I found this on Newegg and wanted to buy some for the cheap price:

Newegg.com - G.SKILL 8GB (2 x 4GB) 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Laptop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-8GBSQ

Here is the info for the processor from Intel's website:

Intel® Core)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can I use DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) RAM on my laptop?*

Do you have a need for 8GB of RAM in a laptop?
If the RAM is acceptable to the Mobo, you can check Crucial's site to be certain (http://www.crucial.com/) you're not going to see any performance increase with the 1333.


----------



## desolator (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Can I use DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) RAM on my laptop?*

I need it because I often multitask with heavy applications like audio editing software for example. I looked up what you suggested on Crucial's website and this is what I got:

4GB, 204-pin SODIMM, DDR3 PC3-10600 upgrades for Acer Aspire 3820 TimelineX Laptop/Notebook, CT2152211 from Crucial.com

It says that the memory module supported would be PC3-10600. But the one I purchased off of Newegg happens to be PC3-10666, would there be something wrong if I installed this RAM on my computer?


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Can I use DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) RAM on my laptop?*

Some motherboards can be very picky about memory brands. 
So I would suggest going in for a memory kit from Crucial or Kingston.



> would be PC3-10600. But the one I purchased off of Newegg happens to be PC3-10666


What's important are the timings and voltage requirements.



> I have seen my brothers install RAM with a higher frequency than what is suggested with no problems


Yes, there wouldn't be any. 

However, if your motherboard only supports upto 1066Mhz, the system will automatically downclock the 1333Mhz sticks to run at 1066Mhz.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Can I use DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) RAM on my laptop?*

Follow Crucial's guidelines and use their product to avoid any incompatibility issues.
You can't get any better RAM for OEM and lower tier Mobo's to avoid compatibility problems.


----------



## desolator (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Can I use DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) RAM on my laptop?*

Yeah I read about the downclocking of the RAM, I will try out the PC3-10666 since it is already on its way :facepalm:. I will come back to this thread and let you know whether things go good or bad. Thanks.


----------

